
Fellow biomedical scientists: if you have Viral RNA isolation kits in your lab - ilamont
https://twitter.com/baym/status/1237811241822846982
======
8bitsrule
Down a ways: _My husband is a scientist. His response to my question about
test kits: "RNA extraction kits are made in China."_

